# Looking for a book - please help



## mad mac (Feb 2, 2006)

I am looking the title and author of a book I read many many years (over 15) ago. I don't remember the title or anything about it except one line. I realise that this may be an exceptional longshot but can anyone please help? I apologise in advance if anyone reading this message may find any part of this offencive in any way but this is a direct quotation from the book.

All I remember is a line spoken from one character to another. The main character spoke the line below to his sidekick.
"Iron first, Food(or)Beer second, Pu**y last"

I think the book was based in a post-apocyliptic time when people only lived be the gun and the larger the better!

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Jwoody (Feb 4, 2006)

That is really not a lot to go on... sounds like the original story that ended up being the basis for the screen-play for Mad Max of Mel Gibson fame...  I don't know the title either.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Feb 4, 2006)

I can discount anything Ive ever read, I am sure.

No-one should be taking offense  but considerate of you to think so.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like something Blood would say to Vic in Harlan Ellison's "A Boy and His Dog".


----------



## scalem X (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like something from 'the way of the gun'.
I've only seen the movie, but it's my best guess.


----------



## steve12553 (Feb 12, 2006)

angrybuddhist said:
			
		

> Sounds like something Blood would say to Vic in Harlan Ellison's "A Boy and His Dog".


 
I was leaning the same way also but it's been at least 15+ years since I read the book or saw the movie.


----------



## YOSSARIAN (Feb 12, 2006)

I may be mistaken, but isn't that what Aslan told the Pevensies at the end of The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe?


----------



## The Ace (Oct 4, 2006)

steve12553 said:
			
		

> I was leaning the same way also but it's been at least 15+ years since I read the book or saw the movie.


You sarky sod!


----------



## The Ace (Oct 4, 2006)

YOSSARIAN said:
			
		

> I may be mistaken, but isn't that what Aslan told the Pevensies at the end of The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe?


You sarky sod!


----------

